# Cant mount Tivo drive on PC



## snoop911 (Feb 6, 2007)

Im following Jenkins 'How to" instructions for preparing a tivo drive.. so I boot using the Jenkins Boot CD and the bios correctly identifies the tivo drive as installed in the Secondary Master (hdc) and the CDROM as the Primary Slave (hdb). 

According to the 'How To', it says that a single drive Tivo drive will have the jumper set for Master, however this is not the case, my tivo drive came installed as CS. Not sure if this is perhaps the problem for what happens next...

I then attempt to mount hdc4,hdc7 and hdc9 however I get the error that I must specify the filesystem type. Doing a 'DF' shows none of those devices mounted.

So I then mount it specifying the filesystem (i.e. mount -t ext2 /dev/hdc4 /mnt4) but this time it says that it is the incorrect fs. DF still shows nothing.

I read somewhere else that the tivo partitions are on 3 and 6 (not 4,7,9) so I tried those too, but got the same results. Ive tried mounting it with the jumper on the drive set to Master, and also tried with it on CS but I always get the error, and DF never shows anything mounted.

Ive also tried all of the above on another drive. One that I made using instantcake (which incidentally works on my tivo (300+ hours!)), but when I remove it and try mounting on the pc, it behaves the same way as the original 40gb drive above. Actually, one anomoly with the instantcake drive is the bios showed it as a 137gb instead of 250gb. 

Other than that, no matter which drive I use, no matter how I set the jumper (master/cs), and regardless of trying to mount 4,7,9 or 3,6 it never mounts.

What could be the cause of this?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Sounds like you do not have an FAT32 partition on the computer hard drive which is necessary for all this to work.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

It sounds to me like the original poster is trying to mount the tivo root and var partitions, not a windows fat partition.

Is it a Series1 or Series2? If it is a Series1, you need to boot the tivo disks with byte swapping enabled. If it is a Series2, you don't want byte swapping, and following the old Jenkins instructions is probably not going to lead you to whatever goal you are trying to achieve.


----------



## snoop911 (Feb 6, 2007)

Correct, I only have the tivo drive and a cdrom connected.

I do have a sa series 2, with a "hacked" (socketed) prom programmed with v2.5. The tivo works fine, and all Im trying to do now is install some utilities and add an author init file, basically go thru the steps of the jenkins how-to.

The jenkins info seems to suggest it will work with series 2, is that not the case?


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

snoop911 said:


> Correct, I only have the tivo drive and a cdrom connected.
> 
> I do have a sa series 2, with a "hacked" (socketed) prom programmed with v2.5. The tivo works fine, and all Im trying to do now is install some utilities and add an author init file, basically go thru the steps of the jenkins how-to.
> 
> The jenkins info seems to suggest it will work with series 2, is that not the case?


Everything I see here says Series 1. His boot CD is likely byte swapping the tivo drive, which will prevent you from mounting the partitions with a non-Series1 drive. I'd suggest you use the mfslive iso instead.

It sounds like you have a Series 2.5 (e.g. a 540 model). Hacking current software releases on a series 2.5 will be somewhat different that what the Jenkins guide describes. You probably need to head over to DDB to read up on it.


----------



## snoop911 (Feb 6, 2007)

The mfslive seems a little intimidating with all the command line options. Especially since it seems designed for doing a capacity upgrade. But I'll give it a whirl...

Also, what about the one for $20 over at dvrupgrade? Anyone had any success mounting an s2 drive?

I also noticed, Hindsdale how-to references Tigers Mfs Tools bootcd, but it doesnt say much if it works with the series 2.


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't be intimidated by mfslive; it's pretty straightforward. Also, you could try the free lba-48 cd iso at dvrupgrade.com. You don't have to pay $20 to mount your drive; save your money. The mfstools 2.0 will work, but it's older. I would go with either of other two I mentioned.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes, Tigers MfsTools 2 CD works with series2 TiVos I don't think his boot CD supports the large hard drives however. What you need is the LBA48 version of the PTV Upgrade CD or the weaknees_lba_boot_cd.iso CD or the MFSLive CD .

Verify that Linux recognized the drive with the correct byte order with the command cat /proc/partitions.

If you see the drive has the proper number of partitions.

Make a mounting point
mkdir /mnt4

Then mount the partition
mount /dev/hdc4 /mnt4

It is good practice to make the mounting point(s) in the /mnt tree it is not required however.


----------



## snoop911 (Feb 6, 2007)

It worked!!

I ran mfslive and everything worked great!! The only thing that didnt work was 'cpio', but I can install that later!

Thanks for the help everyone!!


----------

